# What is the best thing to hurry up drying up a fever blister/



## NancyinArkansas (Dec 13, 2002)

I got one great big one just pop up while I was away from home and i did nt have my abreva with me ,so now i have a big sore on my mouth. I have nt had on in many years because at the first tingle i use deniver or abreva and i never get one. I will not leave the house like this. How can I dry it up fast. The blisters have already popped. Thank you to al of you. Nancy


----------



## kitaye (Sep 19, 2005)

Use witchhazel on it. You can get it from the pharmacy and is usually near the rubbing alcohol. Works great to dry out fever blisters and to bring down swellings and bruises. A must have for our medicine cabinet.


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

I open an acidophilus cap, make a paste out of it with a drop or two of milk and put it on there. It's not easy to get it to stick so make it kind of thick and kind of "balance" it on there and smoosh it around the sore on the part of the lip that is not sore. Leave it on as long as you can. Then orally take the acidophilus too and lysine if you have it. well, that's what I've always done. :shrug:


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Tea Tree Oil.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Baking soda and water make a nice paste and apply to the blister.


----------



## NancyinArkansas (Dec 13, 2002)

what about calamine lotion-it drys up chicken pox. nancy


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Best thing I have ever used is Abreva. Put it on as soon as you start to feel the tingle, and apply it more often than the every two hours they recommend.

It works SO well, and I am very impressed -- even consider the price worth it.

Pony!


----------



## Delinda (Dec 5, 2005)

I used to work for an elderly lady who told me to drink a glass of buttermilk when a fever blister started. I tried it and it was gone the next day, it really works for me.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I had that happen when I was moving, and all my stuff was stuck on a truck for five days. All I had with me was my Blistex Herbal Answer (I confess I'm a lip balm junkie and use it constantly!). Well, it was all I had and I was too broke to go buy anything else, so I just rubbed it into the blister five or six times a day whenever I thought about it, and it was gone in two days! It worked even better than the Abreva or even the prescription Zovirax my doctor gives me occasionally! It comes in a stick (like Chapstick) or a tube. I like the tube better, but have been having a hard time finding it lately, but I guess the stick would work just as well, and it's less than $2.00. HTH  

calliemoonbeam


----------



## Songbird (Apr 2, 2006)

My sister told me this, she says it works everytime. Light a match, blow it out, then put it against the fever blister. The sulfur will make it heal up pronto.


----------



## YounGrey (Jun 7, 2007)

Toothpaste!


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

I used alcohol on poison ivy every time it woke me with the itching and it dried up pronto. Might be too painful on a fever blister.


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

Injest Lysine. 1000mg (two 500mg tabs) does the trick.

And stay away from tomatoes & chocolate until it heals.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

When I feel that tingle, I immediately take l-lysine, preferably on an empty stomach, twice a day. I also use Abreve and it goes away in a day or two.


----------

